#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [活動] 【題目】台詞大比拼 第三期【投稿結束】

## wingwolf

規則部分詳見：【台詞大比拼】規則

*投稿開放時間：2月1日至2月20日*

*铛铛铛铛，出題——*


（沒說題目不能出兩張照片【自爆
下圖是一只頗具傲氣的電鳗，上圖則是測量水中電壓的電壓器
沒錯電壓已經飙過家用電壓了XDD
來吧，發揮你的想象力，聽聽這只正在發電的電鳗在說些什麽吧！

電鳗的台詞，電壓器的台詞，參觀遊客的台詞（畫外音），旁白 *均可*

祝大家度過一個如被電擊般痛快的春節哦！（被電

P.S.
圖中電鳗來自山東蓬萊極地海洋世界

----------


## 冥獄o玥

呵呵，沒想到第二期能得到亞軍!
來看看這次的成績XD

電鰻:大家都叫我發電機。
眾:為什麼這樣叫你??
電鰻: ((發電
眾:阿~~


這讓我想到"鼠國流浪記"這部電影  :jcdragon-pu:

----------


## Silver．Tain

管理員：輪到我出牌的！抽牌！
　　　　我首先發動裝備卡，將電壓器裝備在深海電鰻身上，攻擊力上升一千點
　　　　對對方玩家發動直接攻擊！

(電鰻放電…撲吱撲吱…)

敵方玩家：啊啊…(慘叫)

方案二也不錯=W=

----------


## 白嵐

電鰻:好奇怪喔? 電壓不是爆表了為什麼我沒感覺˙ ˙
(浮游生物浮在水上)
電鰻:應該是壞了(遊走

      ----我是分割線----
應該沒被發現我打錯字 很好(拇指
話說那隻電鰻好大隻=口=

----------


## 幻之靈

電壓器:親愛的 你今天很來"電"喔!(魅眼扎

電鰻:哈尼 只有你了解我給你的愛 其他人都怕我(哭哭

遊客甲:好閃阿~~~

----------


## Black．Tsai

電壓器:今天好無聊啊....
電鳗:那要不要讓我電一下
電壓器:拜托不要...別用你蓄的電能來電我  :驚訝-不會吧!:  
電鳗:不會啦~~我不會用電能來電你~~放心....
電壓器:那就好((鬆了一口氣
電鳗:我不用電能電你我用這個電你(拋媚眼)
電壓器:天哪!!我被電到爆表了!!
電鳗:知道我電鳗為什麼不用蓄電就電你了吧~~
電壓器:天哪.....((被電昏了
(這時...我望向他)
黑狼:Oh my god!!((昏
我知道這種不用接觸就會觸電的感覺了....(倒下)



感覺好好笑= =
管那隻電鳗是公是母= =
又不是公的就不能電人~~

----------


## 幻貓

電鰻：喔啦啦看我的十萬伏特！〈放電
〈電錶冒煙〉

遊樂區員工：不要再電啦！你知道這電錶錢要從我薪水扣嗎？〈淚目


話說幻之靈這次的台詞也很不錯呢！
簡單而不失趣味^^

----------


## 狼尹

鰻鰻:電錶兄，我累了，指針自己動動吧!

電錶:沒問題!(轉動)

鰻鰻:太好了~終於能休息了!(伸懶腰)


話說那個電錶真的量得到電壓嗎!?

----------


## Black．Tsai

> 電壓器:親愛的 你今天很來"電"喔!(魅眼扎
> 
> 電鰻:哈尼 只有你了解我給你的愛 其他人都怕我(哭哭
> 
> 遊客甲:好閃阿~~~



@@
我沒有抄息喔
疑???
在打之前明明沒看到幻靈的啊...
QQ
淚

----------


## 幻狼

電鰻:電壓器怎麼你來了0 0
電壓器:你不是約了我來檢查身體電壓的嗎?
電鰻:>///<怎麼說出來了(掩臉)
電壓器:...(定格)
(怎料,一邊掩著臉一邊游開的電鰻不小心就撞向了電壓器的開關....)
p.s.:為什麼電壓器不避開呢..1.因為它走不動2.管理員去了WC

最後,
這個故事教大家走路時不要掩臉,
那是很危險的........(逃

----------


## 狼之誡

電鰻：（傲視周旁，高昂著腦袋游來游去）

（突然間！噗滋——）

電鰻：「大膽！是誰敢擋本大爺的路！」

電壓器（吐了口白煙）：「噗、噗，滋——兩百二。」

電鰻：「找死！還不回話！你是誰？！說不說！」

電壓器（動了動指針）：「噗滋——歸零。」

電鰻：「呼喝！真是氣死我也！竟敢不聽本大爺的話！來魚啊！拖下去刮鱗啊！」

眾魚：「喳！」把電壓器拖到水底。

（完）

狼誡：「打完之後自己感覺好無言......」

----------


## fwiflof

電鰻：嗚噁...我晚餐吃多了.....
電壓器：那你先休息一下，我的指針晃得快斷了.....
電鰻：那就一次衝到底卡住吧！喝啊啊！！
(滋)
小孩：媽嘛！媽嘛！可以把插頭放進水裡嗎？

====

完全自HIGH了...

----------


## 隨便

電鰻：電壓兄你好，可以交個朋友嗎？

電壓器：‧‧‧‧‧‧

電鰻：‧‧‧‧‧‧？

電壓器：‧‧‧‧‧‧

電鰻：請問你是不是討厭我‧‧‧‧‧‧？

電壓器：‧‧‧‧‧‧原來我可以說話？

----------


## 雪

電鰻(高傲地):看我多美麗~  :jcdragon-shy2:  
電壓器:何以見得?  :jcdragon-tea:  
電鰻(沾沾自喜):魚兒和人們都給我電得<沉魚落人>了  :jcdragon-keke:  
 -----(不停放電)-----
電壓器:受不住你這種豬扒電(壞)  :jcdragon-err:

----------


## 月光牙狼

電鰻:好了 我要來囉

電壓箱:我準備好了!!

電鰻:阿阿阿阿阿阿阿(發電

電壓箱:阿...阿...這種感覺...這種電擊的威力...難道是常盤台的王牌...

電鰻:沒錯!!我就是世上僅存七位的超能力者 超電磁炮 御阪美琴!!!

御阪:我不是鰻魚阿阿阿阿!!!!!!!

捏他動漫的角色了(死

不知道型不行埃

----------


## wingwolf

2月20日即將結束，*投稿期結束* 

非常感謝大家的踴躍參與 
那麽接下來請到【投票】區 
爲自己喜歡的台詞投上一票吧^^

明天要上課+學校零點斷網，提前截止了

----------

